# Barebow shooters what your maximum effective range??



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

How far do you shoot in your back yard and what's your max range for hunting? Me personally I shoot at all types of ranges from a few yards to 50-55 yards. For hunting my farthest barebow shot has been 32 yards and I killed the deer with a good double lung shot. Last year my closest was 10 yards and I to put a great shot on the buck and he expired in sight on my stand. I believe the long range shooting does tighten up your closer range groups. How about you guys?


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I shoot out as far 100 yds for competition, but my hunting range is about 35 yards max.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

When I was shooting alot, I was good to about 40 yards. Now that I'm just getting back into it, 25 is about it. I'll probably be back to 30 ish yards before September.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

fingershooter1 said:


> I shoot out as far 100 yds for competition, but my hunting range is about 35 yards max.


Ive always wanted to shoot that far but I dont have enough targets so if I miss and I dont have money to burn arrows by shooting short. I bet that arrow is real nice to watch though!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I practice a lot at 25 to 35 yds. The longest kill I've made on a deer was a little over 30 yds.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Good replies lets hear more


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*t*

30 yards for me
had two clean kills at 30
most at 20-25
practice up to 45, but mostly 30


----------



## NoBark (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, I practise out to 50. I think my longest deer shot has been upwards of 40. I took a 6 point elk 2 years ago at 45.


----------

